# Soil Savvy Results Phosphorus Very High



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

Looking for some advice.

Soil sample was 8-17-18. Soil Test date on test report is not correct.

I used Milo on 8-4-18 and used fungicide on 8-11-18. I haven't used Phosphorus since last October 2017 during over seed.

Phosphorus is crazy high and the Fe is also high.

What would cause these extreme numbers?

Thanks -Rick


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

You applied Milo on 8-4 and test sampled on 8-17. How were you N levels?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Milo has phosporus.


----------



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

I now have attached Soil Report.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@rwhite4573 Moved this to the soil forum.


----------



## Zoysiaguy (Apr 26, 2018)

Mine had the same results I believe the milo influenced the results I should have gone deeper collecting my samples I think. The dead give away for me is the high levels of micros recorded aswell also from the milo I think. Let me know if I'm wrong..


----------



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ridgerunner,

N is at 20. I have attached report.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I question the accuracy of your test results. It can easily take months for Milo to break down, if not longer. There may have been some in your sample which will skew your results. It is best to test when you haven't applied anything for a long time. I like to test in early spring before I have applied anything that year.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

The good news is that the "Milo" seems to be working! How many times have you used it and how much did you put down?


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Your test is most likely picking up some of the Milorganite material in your sample. One other thing to check with off-the-charts P levels is sampling depth. By that, I mean at a consistent sampling depth of at least 3". See the photo below from Dr. Doug Soldat at the University of Wisconsin on how stratified P levels are as you go from 0-1" to 0-2" and 0-6".


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

rwhite4573 said:


> Ridgerunner,
> 
> N is at 20. I have attached report.


Sorry, didn't see your reply, but others have more than adequately stated the most likely explanation for the test results for P and Fe. Proper sampling technique and testing by a soil test lab that uses established test methods can insure more reliable results.


----------



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions I have been using Milo every 12 weeks at 1 lb per 1000 sq ft. I took my sample of soil at approximately 1" depth, big mistake. I'm learning thanks again.


----------

